# What I found on vacation



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got me this Wood Sprit Walking Stick, in Gatlinburg,Tennessee always wanted one, made from Hickory absolutely love.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick Randy! Enjoy it!


----------

